# When is the modern Pentathlon on?



## Llewellyn (10 August 2012)

I thought it was today but I can't see it. May be being simples!


----------



## Katikins (10 August 2012)

Llewellyn said:



			I thought it was today but I can't see it. May be being simples!

Click to expand...

I looked up just the riding parts (the only bit I really want to see) and the men's is tomorrow afternoon and the women's on Sunday afternoon.

http://www.london2012.com/modern-pentathlon/event/women/phase=mpw001c00/index.html


----------



## Llewellyn (10 August 2012)

Massive thank you.


----------

